# Passiv



## MaRiChOn

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einigen Verben in Passiv... Ich weiss, dass es mit "Werden + Infinitiv" gebaut wird ;p... 
Aber unsere Lehrer sagte, dass es mit einigen Verben nicht benutzen können wird... 

Also, meine Frage ist : Welche Verben ist das?? 
Und kann man genauer "treffen" in Passiv benutzen??

Ich kann leider nicht meinem Lehrer fragen, weil ich kann nicht mehr ihn Heute sehen, und die Deutsche Prüfung ist für Morgen!! 

Es tut mir leid, meine deutsche Sprache ist nicht sehr gut.. Ich versuche, sie zu verbessern!! 

Vielen danke!!


----------



## Jana337

> Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einigen Verben im Passiv... Ich weiß, dass es mit "Werden + Infinitiv Partizip" gebaut gebildet wird ;p...
> Aber unser Lehrer sagte, dass es mit einigen Verben nicht benutzen können wird benutzt werden kann...
> 
> Also, meine Frage ist : Welche Verben ist sind das??
> Und kann man genauer zum Beispiel "treffen" im Passiv benutzen??
> 
> Ich kann leider nicht meinen Lehrer fragen, weil ich kann nicht mehr ihn Heute sehen ihn heute nicht mehr sehen werde, und die deutsche Prüfung (oder Prüfung in Deutsch) ist für morgen!!
> 
> Es tut mir leid, meine deutsche Sprache ist nicht sehr gut.. Ich versuche, sie zu verbessern!!
> 
> Vielen danke!!


Bitte sieh dir diesen Faden an, insbesondere den Teil über transitive Verben. 
Wenn es zu schwierig ist, gib Bescheid. Wir werden versuchen, es dir möglichst einfach zu erklären.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Treffen - es ist transitiv (d.h. man kann jemanden treffen), aber im Passiv klingt es seltsam:
Ich habe ihn getroffen. Er ist von mir getroffen worden. 

Treffen hat jedoch viele Bedeutungen.
Das Ziel treffen:
Der Schütze hat das Ziel getroffen. Das Ziel wurde (von dem Schützen) getroffen / ist (von dem Schützen getroffen worden).

Eine Entscheidung treffen (to make a decision):
Wir haben eine schwierige Entscheidung getroffen. Eine schwierige Entscheidung wurde (von uns) getroffen / ist (von uns) getroffen worden.

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Richtig ist: " Aber unser Lehrer sagte, dass..."

Kajjo


----------



## MaRiChOn

Ja entschuldigung... Werden + Partizip!!!! Es tut mir leid! Dankeschön Jana und Kajjo... für die Korrektion und für die Erklärung !! 
Ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt bereit für meine deutsche Prüfung ! 

Ach, noch eine andere Frage.. Ist das genau => Die Gäste beschwerten sich bei der Hotelleitung. (Aktiv)
Bei der Hotelleitung wurde von die Gäste sich beschwert. (Passiv)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es genau ist... ich finde, der Passiv zustand ist ein  bisschen komisch in diesem Satz... ! 

Vielen danke für alles!! 
Marich'


----------



## Henryk

MaRiChOn said:
			
		

> Ja Entschuldigung... Werden + Partizip!!!! Es tut mir Leid! Danke (Leerzeichen) schön Jana und Kajjo... für die Korrektur und für die Erklärung !!
> Ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt bereit für meine deutsche Deutsch-Prüfung !
> 
> Ach, noch eine andere Frage.. Ist das richtiggenau => Die Gäste beschwerten sich bei der Hotelleitung. (Aktiv)
> Bei der Hotelleitung wurde von die Gäste sich beschwert. (Der Satz geht nicht) (Passiv)
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob es genaurichtig ist... ich finde, der Passiv-Zustand ist ein bisschen komisch in diesem Satz... !
> 
> Vielen dankeDank für alles!!
> Marich'


Ein paar Korrekturen, ansonsten sehr "native". 

_Bei der Hotelleitung wurde von den Gästen eine Beschwerde eingereicht._

Der Satz klingt nicht sehr schön, wenn man ihn direkt ins Passiv setzt.


----------



## Jana337

MaRiChOn said:
			
		

> Bei der Hotelleitung wurde von die Gäste den Gästen sich beschwert. (Passiv)


 Nein, es geht nicht. Die Gäste müssten "etwas beschweren" - und das geht auf Deutsch nicht. Man beschwert sich über etwas. 
Es wurde über schmutzige Tischdecken beschwert -theoretisch vielleicht richtig, klingt jedoch lächerlich.

Bei Reflexivverben kann ich mir das Passiv nur schwer vorstellen...

Jana


----------



## MaRiChOn

ach ja ok! Danke! Ich weiss (entschuldigung, ich finde die richtige Taste für die "estset" nicht), dass es nicht sehr schön ins passiv klingt, aber das ist nur eine dumme Übung und wir müssen es ins Passiv setzen!!  
Aber ich bin einverstand, das geht nicht wirklich.. 

Vielen Dank Beiden :s !!


----------



## Paskovich

"Es wurde *sich* über schmutzige Tischdecken beschwert."  

Das hört sich für mich vollkommen in Ordnung an. 
Allerdings wird das sicherlich nicht allzu häufig benutzt.  

Und das auch nur in einer Konstruktion wie der Folgenden:  
"Das war ein Fest. Es wurde getanzt, gelacht und sich über die schmutzigen Tischdecken beschwert."  

Ich weiß, dass ist jetzt vielleicht etwas sinnfrei, aber mir ist jetzt nichts besseres eingefallen.  

Vermutlich ginge "Bei der Hotelleitung wurde sich seitens der Gäste beschwert", jedoch hört sich das in jedem Fall doof an.


----------



## bearded

Jana337 said:


> Bei Reflexivverben kann ich mir das Passiv nur schwer vorstellen...





Paskovich said:


> "Es wurde *sich* über schmutzige Tischdecken beschwert."
> Das hört sich für mich vollkommen in Ordnung an.


Es scheint mir, dass in diesem sehr alten Thread keine endgültige Entscheidung zur Richtigkeit/Nichtrichtigkeit des Passivs mit reflexiven Verben getroffen wurde. Ich habe jüngst in diesem Thread "Imbissdeutsch" Grammatik unter anderem gelesen: ''_eine...Kritik, bei der sich über folgende Formulierungen beschwert wird _''.  Ist das 'sich' in diesem Satz idiomatisch, und  grammatisch ganz richtig? Sollte zu 'sich' nicht ein Bezugswort vorhanden sein? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Ist das 'sich' in diesem Satz idiomatisch, und grammatisch ganz richtig?


Idiomatisch: ja. Grammatisch: zweifelhaft.

In canoo heißt es: „Reflexive Verben können kein Vorgangs-/Zustandspassiv bilden.” Es kennt aber folgende Ausnahmen:

Nur bei unpersönlich verwendeten, das heißt subjektlosen reflexiven Verben kommt gelegentlich eine Passivform vor, insbesondere wenn eine Aufforderung gemeint ist:

Jetzt wird sich sofort hingelegt!
Hier wird sich täglich gewaschen!​


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> In canoo heißt es: „Reflexive Verben können kein Vorgangs-/Zustandspassiv bilden.”


Wenn Canoo sich damit mal nicht etwas verrannt hat. Immerhin sind etliche solche Wendungen sehr idiomatisch und verbreitet. Ich wüsste nicht, warum die als falsch gelten sollten.

Als perfekt idiomatisch und korrekt empfinde ich zum Beispiel:

_Es wurde sich nicht im Ansatz an das gehalten, was abgesprochen war.
Beide Teams haben hart gekämpft. Da wurde sich nichts geschenkt.
Es wurde sich darauf verständigt, dass...
Es wurde sich darauf geeinigt, dass...
Es wurde sich schon darum gekümmert, dass...
Es wurde sich sehr viel Zeit dafür genommen, ...
Es wurde sich schon wieder über mich lustig gemacht.
Es wurde sich das Ziel gesetzt, ..._

Wohl weit verbreitet, aber vielleicht kontroverser sind:

_Es wurde sich zwar aufrichtig bemüht, aber...
Es wurde sich immer wieder gefragt, warum...
Es wurde sich endlich entschieden/entschlossen, dass...
Es wurde getrauert und sich erinnert._



			
				Canoo said:
			
		

> Wir zweifeln an uns.


Warum Canoo.net auf der oben verlinkten Seite das Verb "zweifeln" als reflexiv einstuft, verstehe ich auch nicht. Im Duden wird es als ganz normales Verb geführt und so empfinde ich das auch. Warum sollte folgendes nicht möglich sein:

_Ich zweifle an ihm / an mir / an dem Befehl. 
Es wurde an mir / an ihm / an dem Befehl gezweifelt.
_
Natürlich kann "an sich zweifeln" als Reflexiv interpretiert werden, aber das Verb ist doch nicht per se reflexiv. Das Präpositionalobjekt "an + Dativ" kann sich halt unter anderem auch auf das Subjekt beziehen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Als perfekt idiomatisch und korrekt empfinde ich zum Beispiel:


Alle Deine Beispiele sind solche des "unpersönlichen Passiv", wo die einzige Funktion des Passiv darin besteht, die Angabe eines Agens zu vermeiden. Diese Art von Passiv ist auch bei Verben zu finden, die normalerweise keinen Passiv haben, auch intransitive: _Heute wird gearbeitet_.


Kajjo said:


> Warum Canoo.net auf der oben verlinkten Seite das Verb "zweifeln" als reflexiv einstuft, verstehe ich auch nicht.


In der 1. und 2. Person erkennst Du das auch nicht. Der Unterschied wird in der 3. Person deutlich:
_Er zweifelt an sich._ (reflexiv)
_Er zweifelt an ihm._ (transitiv)
Einige andere Sprachen (z.B. Tschechisch) machen den Unterschied auch in der 1. und 2. Person. Deutsch aber nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Alle Deine Beispiele sind solche des "unpersönlichen Passiv", wo die einzige Funktion des Passiv darin besteht, die Angabe eines Agens zu vermeiden. Diese Art von Passiv ist auch bei Verben zu finden, die normalerweise keinen Passiv haben


Ja, natürlich. Aber darum ging es doch in der Frage von bearded, oder?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ja, natürlich. Aber darum ging es doch in der Frage von bearded, oder?


Hatte Frieder aber schon beantwortet. (Nicht gesehen?)


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Hatte Frieder aber schon beantwortet. (Nicht gesehen?)


Ich habe auf Frieder geantwortet, oder? Er hatte kein Beispiel mit "Es wurde sich..." gebracht und gerade das sind doch die üblichen und weit verbreiteten Wendungen, bei denen passivische Reflexiva vorkommen. Aber gut, dass wir uns alle einig sind, dass sie standardsprachlich und idiomatisch sind.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich habe auf Frieder geantwortet, oder?


Aber nicht auf den Teil seines Beitrages, der all deine Beispiele bereits behandelt:


Frieder said:


> Nur bei unpersönlich verwendeten, das heißt subjektlosen reflexiven Verben kommt gelegentlich eine Passivform vor


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Aber nicht auf den Teil seines Beitrages, der all deine Beiträge bereits behandelt:


Nur das die darauf folgenden Beispiele eben keine mit dem typischen "Es wurde sich" waren, sondern ganz andere, natürlich ebenfalls interessante.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Nur das die darauf folgenden Beispiele eben keine mit dem typischen "Es wurde sich" waren, sondern ganz andere, natürlich ebenfalls interessante.


Das stimmt, aber Deine Einleitung


Kajjo said:


> Wenn Canoo sich damit mal nicht etwas verrannt hat. Immerhin sind etliche solche Wendungen sehr idiomatisch und verbreitet. Ich wüsste nicht, warum die als falsch gelten sollten.


nicht. Deine Beispiele gelten bei Canoo nicht als falsch. Die von Frieder zitierte Stelle


Frieder said:


> Nur bei unpersönlich verwendeten, das heißt subjektlosen reflexiven Verben kommt gelegentlich eine Passivform vor...


schließt sie alle ein.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> schließt sie alle ein.


Eben das sehe ich nicht so. "Gelegentlich passiv, insbesondere bei Aufforderung" und dann zwei eher altmodische Imperativ-Wendungen von Canoo sind nicht gleichwertig zu meinem Beitrag #12 mit sehr idiomatischen, häufigen Wendungen der Alltagssprache.

Aber sei's drum. Unpersönliches Passiv ist auch bei reflexiven Verben erlaubt. Das ist die Zusammenfassung.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Unpersönliches Passiv ist auch bei reflexiven Verben erlaubt. Das ist die Zusammenfassung.


So ist es.


----------



## manfy

Frieder said:


> Idiomatisch: ja. Grammatisch: zweifelhaft.


Wenn ich da noch kurz meinen österreichischen Senf dazugeben darf: Idiomatisch im südlichen Sprachraum? Absolut überhaupts ned! 
Manche der genannten Formen werden zwar auch im südlichen Sprachraum ohne Wimpernzucken hingenommen, von lokalen Sprechern aber praktisch nie angewandt.


Kajjo said:


> Als perfekt idiomatisch und korrekt empfinde ich zum Beispiel:
> 
> _Es wurde sich nicht im Ansatz an das gehalten, was abgesprochen war.
> Beide Teams haben hart gekämpft. Da wurde sich nichts geschenkt.
> Es wurde sich darauf verständigt, dass...
> Es wurde sich darauf geeinigt, dass...
> Es wurde sich schon darum gekümmert, dass...
> Es wurde sich sehr viel Zeit dafür genommen, ...
> Es wurde sich schon wieder über mich lustig gemacht.
> Es wurde sich das Ziel gesetzt, ... _


Hier bei Kajjo's Beispielen gehen nur die beiden Sätze mit "" ohne Wimpernzucken durch. Bei den beiden Sätzen mit "" könnte ich drüberlesen ohne einen Gedanken zu verschwenden und alle anderen Sätze würden in mir ein Gefühl von "sonderbar" bis hin zu "das ist doch falsch" erwecken.
All diese Formen würden im südlichen Sprachraum wohl instinktiv mit "Pseudopassiv" gebildet = Aktiv mit dem unpersönlichen Subjekt 'man', also "Man hat sich darauf verständigt, dass ...", etc.

PS: @bearded, ich hatte diesen Imbissdeutsch-Thread vor einigen Tagen auch gelesen und mir ist diese sonderbare Form ebenso ins Auge gesprungen! Mein erster Gedanke dazu war: Hmm...Imbissdeutsch in der Tat -- und an der Imbissbude dieses Thread-Erstellers gabs wohl auch Bier ...


----------



## bearded

manfy
Dass ich solche Sätze auch als 'sonderbar' empfinde, ist wohl auf meine ursprünglich österreichische/süddeutsche Prägung beim Lernen der deutschen Sprache zurückzuführen (ich hatte nämlich anfangs österreichische Lehrer..).
Noch eine Bemerkung: mir scheint, dass man bei einigen der Beispielsätze von Kajjo ganz einfach das Reflexivpronomen 'sich' wegnehmen könnte, ohne dass die Bedeutung darunter sehr zu leiden hätte, z.B.
_Es wurde (sich) viel Zeit dafür genommen
Es wurde (sich) endlich entschieden.._
D.h., dass die jeweiligen Verben vielleicht nicht zwangsweise reflexiv zu sein brauchen. Ich begreife zwar die kleine Nuance, betrachte jedoch die Reflexivform zuweilen als unnötige Komplikation.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Noch eine Bemerkung: mir scheint, dass man bei einigen der Beispielsätze von Kajjo ganz einfach das Reflexivpronomen 'sich' wegnehmen könnte, ohne dass die Bedeutung darunter sehr zu leiden hätte, z.B.



Ja die (gedankliche) Umformung von reflexiver Form auf transitive Form im Aktivsatz ist bei manchen Verben möglich, ohne im Passivsatz viel an ursprünglicher Bedeutung zu verlieren. Und dies ist auch üblich, auch wenn sich der Sprecher dessen nicht unbedingt bewusst ist.

_Es wurde viel Zeit dafür genommen  ABER: Es wurde viel Zeit dafür *her*genommen, ...  
Es wurde endlich entschieden, dass...  _


PS: Ich möchte noch darauf hinweisen, dass sich meine "" und "" icons in Kajjo's Sätzen auf mein Sprachgefühl beim allersersten Lesen beziehen. Ich hab mir absichtlich keine Gedanken zu Grammatik gemacht und nur auf mein Gefühl geachtet.
Nach mehrmaligem Lesen klingen manche Sätze doch wieder richtig, an andere kann ich mich gar nicht gewöhnen.
Das ist eine ganz normale adaptive Funktion des menschlichen Gehirns -- und dies erklärt warum ich bei manchen Verben nicht mal mit der Wimper zucken würde und andere identische Konstruktionen als eindeutig falsch empfinde, denn manche Formen hört man immer wieder mal, andere aber gar nie.
Als Deutschlerner sollte man die in post #10 angesprochene Anwendung von reflexiven Verben in Passiv auf alle Fälle meiden!
Und auch wenn - wie oben erwähnt - das unpersönliche Passiv bei Reflexivverben erlaubt ist, werde ich dies als Muttersprachler trotzdem kaum anwenden.

Fazit: Passivwissen dieser Anwendung kann sehr hilfreich sein, aber aktive Anwendung durch Nichtmuttersprachler? Da kann ich nur sagen, Hände weg!


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> _Es wurde viel Zeit dafür genommen _


Ich verstand es wie ''es wurde viel Zeit dafür in Anspruch genommen''...


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Ich verstand es wie ''es wurde viel Zeit dafür in Anspruch genommen''...


Ja, das ist einwandfrei.
Das lässt sich aber nicht zum einfachen "sich Zeit nehmen" überführen. '<Etwas> in Anspruch nehmen' ist eine eigene semantische und nicht direkt vergleichbare Einheit.


----------



## bearded

Danke, manfy, Du hast recht. Die ''kleine Nuance'' ist immerhin nicht so klein..
Aber warum schriebst Du ''Umwandlung...auf transitive Form _im Aktivsatz_''? Nach evtl. Wegnahme des 'sich' verbleiben doch unpersönliche Passivsätze.


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> All diese Formen würden im südlichen Sprachraum wohl instinktiv mit "Pseudopassiv" gebildet = Aktiv mit dem unpersönlichen Subjekt 'man', also "Man hat sich darauf verständigt, dass ..."


Ja, das ist auch in Norddeutschland nicht anders. Ich verwende intuitiv _wesentlich_ häufiger man-Konstruktionen als unpersönliches Passiv. Die "Es wurde sich"-Konstruktionen sind eher bestimmten Fällen vorbehalten, in denen der unpersönliche Charakter und die Distanz hervorgehoben werden soll. "Man" klingt weniger distanziert und schließt den Sprecher eher mit ein als "es wurde". Aber die von mir genannten Beispiele im ersten Block klingen für mich schon alle unauffällig. 


bearded said:


> dass man bei einigen der Beispielsätze von Kajjo ganz einfach das Reflexivpronomen 'sich' wegnehmen könnte, ohne dass die Bedeutung darunter sehr zu leiden hätte, z.B.
> _ Es wurde (sich) viel Zeit dafür genommen
> Es wurde (sich) endlich entschieden.._


Ja, aber die Bedeutung oder zumindest Konnotation ist auch bei "es wurde entschieden" eine andere als bei "es wurde sich entschieden". "Sich entscheiden" und "entscheiden" sind ja nicht bedeutungsgleich. Ebenso sind "sich Zeit für etwas nehmen" und "Zeit (in Anspruch) nehmen" ja deutliche unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.


manfy said:


> Passivwissen dieser Anwendung kann sehr hilfreich sein, aber aktive Anwendung durch Nichtmuttersprachler? Da kann ich nur sagen, Hände weg!


Dem mag ich nicht direkt widersprechen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das für sehr viele komplizierte Konstruktionen gilt, bei denen schon kleine Abweichungen die idiomatische Wahrnehmung komplett vernichten können, sind gerade solche unpersönlichen Passivkonstruktionen gefühlt eher im Bereich Ausnahme als Regel angesiedelt.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Aber warum schriebst Du ''Umwandlung...auf transitive Form _im Aktivsatz_''? Nach evtl. Wegnahme des 'sich' verbleiben doch unpersönliche Passivsätze.



Du hast recht. Ich dachte in die Richtung von:
_Die Regierung entscheidet *sich* gegen eine Wahlwiederholung._​
Obwohl nicht grammatikalisch identisch, ist folgendes semantisch gleichbedeutend:
_Die Regierung entscheidet gegen eine Wahlwiederholung._​
ergo Passiv:
_Es wurde gegen eine Wahlwiederholung entschieden._ (und nicht *Es wurde sich gegen eine Wahlwiederholung entschieden.)​Damit ist diese Passivform für beide obigen Aktivformen anwendbar. Aber du hast recht, das ist immer noch unpersönliches Passiv.

Mit einer etwas freizügigeren Umformung - und damit semantischer Verzerrung - käme man auf ein echtes Passiv:
_Die Frage der Wahlwiederholung wurde entschieden (und abgelehnt)._​-------------------------------------
Und beim zweiten Durchlesen fällt mir dazu eine echte transitive und reflexive Form von 'entscheiden' ein (falls es das überhaupt gibt):
_Die Regierung entscheidet *sich*, eine Wahlwiederholung abzulehnen.
_​Stimmt das? Kann ich '_eine Wahlwiederholung abzulehnen_' als direktes Objekt von 'entscheiden' betrachten??


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> _Die Regierung entscheidet *sich* gegen eine Wahlwiederholung._
> Obwohl nicht grammatikalisch identisch, ist folgendes semantisch gleichbedeutend:
> _Die Regierung entscheidet gegen eine Wahlwiederholung._


Die Bedeutung beider Versionen ist verschieden.

+ Das reflexive "sich entscheiden" ist eine Wahl, die man selbst trifft.
+ Das aktive "entscheiden" ist meistens ein Urteil oder eine Entscheidung, die man über/für andere oder Verfahren/Sachen/Situationen fällt.

_(1) Die Regierung entscheidet sich gegen eine Wahlwiederholung.
= Die Regierung hat darüber nachgedacht, ob sie möchte, dass die Wahl wiederholt wird -- und ist dann zum Schluss gekommen, dass sie das nicht möchte.

(2) Die Regierung entscheidet gegen eine Wahlwiederholung.
= Die Regierung entscheidet in einem Verfahren/als Richter/als letzte Instanz, ob die Wahl wiederholt werden muss._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Die Bedeutung beider Versionen ist verschieden.
> 
> + Das reflexive "sich entscheiden" ist eine Wahl, die man selbst trifft.
> + Das aktive "entscheiden" ist meistens ein Urteil oder eine Entscheidung, die man über/für andere oder Verfahren/Sachen/Situationen fällt.
> 
> _(1) Die Regierung entscheidet *sich* gegen eine Wahlwiederholung.
> Die Regierung hat darüber nachgedacht, ob sie möchte, dass die Wahl wiederholt wird -- und ist dann zum Schluss gekommen, dass sie das nicht möchte.
> 
> (2) Die Regierung entscheidet gegen eine Wahlwiederholung.
> auch möglich: Die Regierung entscheidet in einem Verfahren/als Richter/als letzte Instanz, ob die Wahl wiederholt werden muss._


Ja, das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## manfy

Ja stimmt schon. Eine gewisse Bedeutungsverzerrung existiert. Ich bevorzuge diese Tatsache immer noch im Vergleich zur sonderbaren 'unpersönliches Passiv + reflexiv'-Konstruktion.
Die Bedeutungsverzerrung hängt aber auch vom Verb ab und bei manchen ist dies vernachlässigbar, z.B.:

Die Regierung erhofft sich eine Verbesserung des Zustands.
Eine Verbesserung des Zustands wird sich erhofft.  -> grammatikalisch falsch, wie oben beschrieben
Es wird sich eine Verbesserung des Zustands erhofft.  -> theoretisch erlaubt, aber sehr sonderbar
Eine Verbesserung des Zustands wird erhofft.  -> korrektes Passiv, jedoch ohne reflexivem 'sich'
Es wird eine Verbesserung des Zustands erhofft.  -> unpersönliches Passiv ohne reflexivem 'sich'
Man erhofft sich eine Verbesserung des Zustands.  -> Pseudopassiv


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> _Die Regierung entscheidet *sich*, eine Wahlwiederholung abzulehnen._
> Stimmt das? Kann ich '_eine Wahlwiederholung abzulehnen_' als direktes Objekt von 'sich entscheiden' betrachten??


 Nach meinem nichtmuttersprachlichen Sprachgefühl, kaum.  ''Die Regierung entscheidet sich _dafür, _eine Wahlwiederholung abzulehnen''.  Beim reflexiven Verb klingt der Satz ohne _dafür - _in meinen Ohren - seltsam bzw. unvollständig (bei Wegfallen von 'sich', natürlich kein Problem).


----------

